# Adorable



## DexterTheHog (May 22, 2011)

Can we just reflect on how adorable baby hedgehogs are? I don't want my baby to grow up! I want his oversized ears to stay oversized forever  
This is a pic of us skyping with my friend from college, he was quite interested haha. You can really see his huge ears!


----------



## CritterHeaven (Feb 21, 2011)

What a cutieeeeeeee


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

He IS adorable!!


----------

